# Dial indicator for jointer knives



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone use a dial indicator with magnetic base to set their jointer knives? The last time I did mine, I did it this way, with borrowed equipment. It worked great, with the exception that the point on the indicator was very hard to balance on the tip of the knife. So if there was a wider flatter tip for the indicator, that'd be awesome. Anybody have anything like this? A check at Grizzly shows a indicator and base set for a good price, (President's Special), but the tip is a rounded one......


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You need this set, it really makes the jointer knives easier to adjust. Notice the bottom left thingy is a large flat surface.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

YES I DO! Thanks. Now, I wonder if the Grizzly indicator has the same threads?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow! Talk about timing  I just asked about setting up my new
spiral cutter Grizzly. I ordered the Rotocator from Grizzly and I received it yesterday.
I haven't used it yet, but I did take it out and have a look. It comes with two flat pointer ends. The one on it appears to be about an 1/8"
in Dia. and the other one looks to be around 3/8". Seems to be well made, even comes with instructions for setting knives! 
I need it for setting everything but the knives.
Good luck.


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

I got this kit from Amazon that has the dial indicator, magnetic base and the same tip kit that Fred pointed to; all in a nice injection molded plastic storage case:









It works well and I've used it for everything from setting the knives on my jointer to measuring tolerances on my '73 Beetle. One suggestion however: the tip kit is not precision machined, so some of the tips have 'ridges' and other various marks on them. For the wide flat tip you would use on jointer knives, those ridges can cause problems catching the edges. Simple solution is to chuck the tip in a drill and polish with some fine grit sandpaper to make them smooth.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

TooPicky said:


> Does anyone use a dial indicator with magnetic base to set their jointer knives? The last time I did mine, I did it this way, with borrowed equipment. It worked great, with the exception that the point on the indicator was very hard to balance on the tip of the knife. So if there was a wider flatter tip for the indicator, that'd be awesome. Anybody have anything like this? A check at Grizzly shows a indicator and base set for a good price, (President's Special), but the tip is a rounded one......


Could you share you procedure for setting the knives on your jointer with a dial indicator? I have never used a dial indicator for the setting them and it is not completely clear to me as how to do this.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

First; Yup that rotator looks like it would be ideal. Unfortunately, I don't have the $100 bucks for it.

Second; Yup, that kit you pointed to MRUNIX looks like a very good second choice.

Third; With the indicator in a base, (I suppose it wouldn't HAVE to be magnetic), zero it on the out feed bed of the jointer. Take a measurement on the tip of one knife, at top dead center. They should be the same heights. Take a measurement at the other end of the knife. It should also be the same. Note that during this, the knife cannot move. Now you have a jointer knife thats the same height as the bed, all the way across. I was using an indicator with a rounded tip. Fine on the bed, but not the best for picking up the sharp edge of the knife. See how having a flat tip would be a benefit?


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

The procedure is pretty simple.. basically you just reference the knife height off the outfeed table and adjust until it's more or less dead level at top dead center (TDC) using the indicator. There are a bunch of pretty good videos out there showing the procedure in detail, such as 



 A PDF version of his article in "Fine Woodworking" can be found here, which contains basically the same info but you can print it out. A quick google search for "setting jointer knives" will turn up a bunch more.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

TooPicky said:


> YES I DO! Thanks. Now, I wonder if the Grizzly indicator has the same threads?


They pretty much all have the same threads (4-40) I believe. That said, I don't have a Grizzly Dial, so I can't say with 100% certainty they do.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

OK. Just to be on the safe side, I ordered the kit MRUNIX pointed to. Plus, it'll probably save me some money in shipping. Awesome suggestions, everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the Oneway Multi Gauge. Check out the Woodwhisper's episode 118 on jointer setup. Marc uses one there. I bought mine a few years ago after getting frustrated by the magnetic base.


----------



## bahamaboy (Jan 4, 2013)

rustbucket said:


> I like the Oneway Multi Gauge. Check out the Woodwhisper's episode 118 on jointer setup. Marc uses one there. I bought mine a few years ago after getting frustrated by the magnetic base.


The Multi Gauge is very good for jointer set up. The Multi Gauge has a flat tip that fits onto the dial indicator that works great. It is a little pricey but tough to beat.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

So Wed. the dial indicator setup arrived. Earlier today, Bernie helped me sharpen the jointer and planer knives. Thanks Bernie! 

Now my question is; what's the best quickest way to find TDC? I have one knife in the jointer, it took a while, though. No cutterhead lock on this machine. I'm using the flat point on the indicator, but finding and keeping TDC is somewhat time consuming. With the point on the knife tip, I'm slightly rocking the cutterhead back and fourth, while watching the indicator. I feel like I'm missing something easier and better here......


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

Move your cutter head to a position where the knife ISN'T, so it doesn't get in the way.. then put the dial indicator on the cutter head and move back and forth until you find the highest point.. that is your TDC. Once you find it, set the magnetic lock so it stays in place and then rotate your knife under the indicator.

If that doesn't make sense.. Go watch that Bob Vaughan video linked to above 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

